# AMD : 6850 crashes again



## ankurhotnot (Apr 3, 2011)

wel i played metro 2033 on my pc using 8600 gt graphic card ..no problem bt the game dont work with ati 6850...(ati driver(atimpag.sys) stops working)

and i recently brought crysis 2.... as soon as i started the game after the developer logo the game hanged each and every time... crysis2 benchmark dosent work stating OpenAutomatePlugin.dll failed to load.... then i tried with 8600 gt and it worked.... then i applied no intro patch and game worked even on 6850.......

m realy geting sick of this .... plz tel whether my 6850 might be faulty or ati drivers seems not to be working.......( dragon age origin, metro 2033 and cod:Black ops only hang or crash stating ati drivers stopped working even though i am using latest drivers..)

the pc secification are - core i-5, 2gb ddr -3 ram , 6850 gpu , corsair vx 450 , 320 gb hdd...


----------



## Apple Juice (Apr 3, 2011)

format ur machine cleanly & install 11.4 driver. only solution.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 3, 2011)

Did u reinstall the OS after installing the new GPU?

If not, did u use drive sweeper after uninstalling nvidia drivers & before installing ati catalyst ?


----------



## ico (Apr 3, 2011)

I guess you're facing a lot of issues. Only solution is a clean format and going with AMD Catalyst 11.4 with CAP.


----------



## ankurhotnot (Apr 3, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> Did u reinstall the OS after installing the new GPU?
> 
> If not, did u use drive sweeper after uninstalling nvidia drivers & before installing ati catalyst ?



yeh i reinstalled os after adding this gpu as i also upgraded to core i-5 family.....

and yeh i used drive sweeper after uninstalling nvidia driver then agin used it to sweep ati previous driver and then installed new one...but no luck


----------



## Cilus (Apr 3, 2011)

Then some of the memory module of the card is faulty. I had the same issue with my HD 5770 and I RMAed it. Do one thing, add the card to any other system, provided the system has a good PSU and try the games. It it crashes again then it is a hardware issue...send the card for RMA.


----------



## ankurhotnot (Apr 4, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Then some of the memory module of the card is faulty. I had the same issue with my HD 5770 and I RMAed it. Do one thing, add the card to any other system, provided the system has a good PSU and try the games. It it crashes again then it is a hardware issue...send the card for RMA.



oh thanx ......i too was thinking that it might be a hardware issue ....... will surely send it for testing


----------



## ankurhotnot (May 20, 2011)

got a new replaced card.........thanx evry1 for helping..


----------



## MegaMind (May 21, 2011)

congrats... enjoy gaming..


----------



## Tenida (May 21, 2011)

Congrats ....but do write ur feedback in rma thread.Who are the distributer of ur card?


----------



## ankurhotnot (May 21, 2011)

distributer is : Rashi peripheral i suppose 
My card is  SAPPHIRE 6850..


----------



## Tenida (May 21, 2011)

You are from?Because in Kolkata Rashi sucks big time


----------



## ankurhotnot (May 24, 2011)

dehradun


----------



## Akshay (May 24, 2011)

Even I had faced issues with Sapphire 6850. Got it replaced with Sapphire 6850 toxic.

Seems too many sapphire 6850 are giving issues...


----------



## ankurhotnot (May 25, 2011)

Akshay said:


> Even I had faced issues with Sapphire 6850. Got it replaced with Sapphire 6850 toxic.
> 
> Seems too many sapphire 6850 are giving issues...



lucky u...hehe i gt d same version of 6850


----------

